# British Army 'losing battalion' to drugs



## Crusader74 (Dec 14, 2007)

> The Army is dismissing the equivalent of almost a battalion of soldiers every year for taking drugs, a report says.
> 
> The Royal United Services Institute said the number of positive tests for illegal drugs like cocaine and heroin rose from 517 in 2003 to 769 last year.
> 
> ...


http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/7142413.stm


----------



## ROS (Dec 14, 2007)

> More sensitive tests and more testing after weekends and home leave would "go a long way" to accounting for the rise in positive tests for cocaine, she said.



How would that be a negative thing, the detection of those things? Being on leave doesn't excuse you from your commitments and obligations, I don't think.

I just think it's sad that so many are using. A 50% increase in positives?? Wow.


----------



## pardus (Dec 14, 2007)

> However, if there had been no changes, she said the cocaine results could signal "a genuine change in soldiers' drug use during a period coincident with major operations".



That's a BS statement, she's baseing that on what?

Were the increased rates of use coming from previously deployed personal or a guess?
Has alcohol related probelms increased as well? It would if this was a post deployment stress issue.
Get your facts together before you spout shit. :2c:


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 14, 2007)

7 got kicked out from this mans Army this year. fuckin numpties


----------

